# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  عدم نصب برنامه حسابداری

## alireza_ns

با سلام
هنگام نصب برنامه حسابداری و پس از باز کردن گزینه setup این پیغام نمایش داده میشود
exception eaccessviolation in module setup.exe at 003cf74f access violation at address 007cf74f in moudule 'setup.exe' read of address 00000298

----------

